# Cuban Sandwich



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Could someone please explain what a Cuban Sandwich cigar is? I just saw where my favorite yard gar is defined as a Cuban Sandwich and have seen the term before, but never understood it. Thanks.


----------



## Herfnerd (Aug 9, 2004)

Its also known as Medium Filler where Long Filler and Short Filler tobaccos are alternated or "sandwiched". 

Nothing wrong with a medium filler smoke if you like them......


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is one definition quoted below.



> Fillers can be either long or short; long filler uses whole leaves and is of a better quality, while short filler, also called "mixed," uses chopped up leaves as well as stems and other bits. Recently some manufacturers have created what they term "medium filler" cigars. They do not use whole leaves but part of the leaves. The quality is usually much better than short filler cigars because the leaves are not chopped up and there are no stems and bits in the filler. Short filler cigars are easy to identify when smoked since they often burn hotter and the smoker will be spitting out bits and pieces from the smoking end. Long filled cigars of high quality should burn evenly and consistently. *Also available is a filler called "Sandwich" (sometimes "Cuban Sandwich") which is a method of rolling a cigar using both long and short filler and using long outer leaf to sandwich the short in between.*


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks...that explains it. I was under the impression that this cigar was long filler, but it's still good.  Thanks again.


----------

